# Swift Sundance 500 interior lights on when engine running



## f1lby (Oct 23, 2011)

FYI
I've a 2000 reg Swift Sundance 500 that had the following odd problem.

The van interior lights intermittently wouldn't go out when the engine is running. Also the Key symbol light on the dash illuminated randomly.

The problem was worse with the fridge switched ON.

After much chasing around I diagnosed this problem to the switching relay block in the engine bay on the offside inner wing - there are 2 relays and 3 fuses.
The relay with the yellow/red output wire was at fault - it was getting hot when the fridge was switched on - looks like it was toast...

Bought new relay & fitted... All back to normal again...


----------

